# Kingsblood - Taktisches Indie RPG



## Donselm (29. Juni 2020)

*Kingsblood - RPG mit Autochess Kampfsystem*

Hi,

wollte einmal unser Projekt vorstellen in der Hoffnung, dass es paar Interessierte gibt. Im Moment ist das leider noch nicht so und mangelt etwas an Feedback. Also wir basteln grade in unserer Freizeit an einem RPG, rundenbasiert. Man sammelt follower quasi wie Pokemon  und das Kampfsystem ist autochess. Soweit der Plan  sind nun seit 2 Monaten dran und haben finde ich schon sehr viel geschafft.

Schaur doch mal rein, würden uns freun. Am meisten natürlich über einen subscribe zum channel.

Hier mal unser neuster Devvlog eines unserer developer:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_K6yKu-rE9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



EDIT:
Habe einmal eine Zusammenfassung des Konzeptes erstellt 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gNu9ZZ35ME0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Donselm (25. Oktober 2020)

Diesmal haben wir mit der Beleuchtung der Kampfscenen herumexperimentiert:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S09Wta4ZCLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Donselm (5. Juli 2020)

Halli hallo,

wir waren fleissig am werkeln und haben jetzt die ersten Kampfscenen (Hintergrundgraphiken) in das Projekt integriert. Darüber hinaus noch einen Random Map Generator. Vielleicht gefällts ja jemandem .

https://youtu.be/l7pp5uOGFnY


----------



## Donselm (1. November 2020)

Diese Woche haben wir am Levelprozedere gearbeitet. Die Grafiken dazu haben wir über künstliche Intelligenz erstellt.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tlbn9VKh3DY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Zybba (5. Juli 2020)

Die Dev Videos gefallen mir.
Insights sind immer cool.

Dazu sieht man halt mal wieder, dass selbst verhältnismäßig kleine Projekte massiven Arbeitsaufwand erfordern.
Das vergisst man als User gern mal.


----------



## Donselm (15. November 2020)

In dieser Woche haben wir mal einen Devlog gemacht wie wir einen kompletten Charakter von null bis zum spielbaren Helden mit Spezialangriff erstellen:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rAGJB1a3bf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Donselm (8. Juli 2020)

Hey! Danke! Ja, ist schon sehr Arbeitsintensiv. Arbeite im Moment bestimmt ~80 Stunden die Woche. Also 40 Stunden regulären Job und dann eben das Spiel. Macht halt brutal Spass, aber ist natürlich auch anstrengend!


----------



## Donselm (20. Dezember 2020)

Mal ein paar Fortschritte am Housing System




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IAm9uEwAoBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Donselm (12. Juli 2020)

So .

Hier kommt nun das nächste Video. Alle sind topmotiviert und macht grad richtig Spass dass es so gut vorangeht! Diesmal im Fokus sind Motivationssystem und die Fähigkeit neue Follower in die Gefolgschaft aufzunehmen.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ENlPSb9IJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Donselm (16. Januar 2021)

Noch nicht zur Vollständigkeit implementiert, aber mal eine erste Iteration zum dungeon system 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AR8oaofhPIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Übrigens: Habe ich irgendwie die Möglichkeit den Titel des Threads zu verändern? Der Rechtschreibfehler fuchst mich schon seit Beginn.


----------



## Zybba (12. Juli 2020)

Den neuen Namen finde ich deutlich besser.


----------



## Batze (16. Januar 2021)

Donselm schrieb:


> Übrigens: Habe ich irgendwie die Möglichkeit den Titel des Threads zu verändern? Der Rechtschreibfehler fuchst mich schon seit Beginn.


Ja, 
also du nicht,
aber frage bitte mal ganz lieb bei einem Mod nach, die können das machen und machen sie auch bei guter Argumentation (wieso/weshalb/warum) ohne Probleme.

gruß


----------



## Donselm (19. Juli 2020)

Hey,

vielen Dank! Würde den Titel des threads super gerne verändern (hatte auch nen typo drin). Geht glaube aber leider nicht .
Naja wie auch immer. Wir haben mal das nächste Developer Update ins Internet gestellt. Haben jetzt ein "construction system" am laufen. Sprich man kann seinen "followern" nun auch eine kleine Heimat zusammenbasteln.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=98hooUI8pGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Donselm (26. Juli 2020)

Und wieder ein neuer Vlog - diese Woche haben wir noch ein Invasionssystem hinzugefügt!




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Otyn5R42s1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Donselm (2. August 2020)

Diese Woche haben wir nun auch einen kleinen Techtree implementiert. Funktioniert noch nicht ganz, aber schonmal ein  Anfang:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2UAZTXz30cI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Donselm (9. August 2020)

Und mal wieder ein update. Nun gibts auch die ersten "Kampf"-Spezialfähigkeiten: 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mABhZY4iTzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Donselm (30. August 2020)

Inzwischen gibts nicht nur Wolfsgeheule, sondern Animationen lassen sich grundsätzlich mit Sounds versehen:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dkw7Zfh6uT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Zybba (30. August 2020)

So langsam wirds ja!


----------



## Donselm (27. September 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> So langsam wirds ja!



Dankeschön - und auf jeden Fall. Haben eigentlich ohne Pause weitergemacht. Nur etwas "Postfaul" gewesen. In der Zwischenzeit sind viele Mechaniken grad im Kampf dazugekommen. Jetzt grad neu Buff Mechaniken.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sKZrb5dXEBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Donselm (12. Oktober 2020)

Dieses Woche wohl das größte Update seit längerer Zeit. Haben unter anderem unsere webseite mit den Gamefiles verknüpft damit man z.B. die Charakterstories lesen kann. https://www.kingsblood.net/characters







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aMA9SJ2OhEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Donselm (19. Oktober 2020)

Diese Woche haben wir uns mal einem unserer Kernkonzepte gewidmet: Seelen




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yV4wlJTR7UU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Donselm (11. Februar 2021)

Puh, also jetzt muss ich mich auch erstmal an das neue Forum gewöhnen :>. Aber schonmal toll dass ich den Titel des Projekts editieren konnte. 

Wir haben in der Zwischenzeit aber auch kräftig an Allen Ecken weiter gewerkelt. Unser dungeon System hat ein wenig Liebe bekommen:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EjcZwozULRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (12. Februar 2021)

Aus Zeitgründen habe ich nur mal hier und da stichprobenartig reingeschaut und die Fortschritte, die ihr macht, sind auf jeden Fall erkennbar und beachtlich - nice!

Feedback gebe ich immer gerne - aber zielgerichtet. Deshalb hätte ich (als Marketing-Typ und Content-Slut mit den Füßen inzwischen in der Games Branche) ein paar Fragen zum Einordnen, um mich auch auf die richtigen Aspekte zu konzentrieren. Wenn ich dann mal mehr Zeit habe, gebe ich gern Feedback ab. Vielleicht wurde die eine oder andere Frage auch schon irgendwo beantwortet, gern einfach in die richtige Richtung lenken statt unnötig wiederholen (außer es ist in einem dreiviertelstündigen Video versteckt).

Ziel: Kommerzielles Projekt oder rein kreative Selbstverwirklichung? Gern eine ambitionierte, nicht bodenständig-zurückhaltende Antwort, die tatsächlich auch einen Wunsch widerspiegelt. Das ist wichtig für's Feedback, da unterschiedliche Schwerpunkte.
Habt ihr schon einen Plan zurechtgelegt oder habt es im Hinterkopf, um zu erreichen, was ihr erreichen wollt?

Wer ist die Zielgruppe? Primär. Rollenspieler? Strategen?
Wer soll sekundär am besten noch mitgenommen werden? Casuals? Puzzle-Fans?

Gibt es eine Roadmap? Welche Features, Umfang, technisches Level an Qualität soll erreicht werden? Mindestens, aber auch im besten Fall.
Welche Dinge, die aktuell in den Videos zu sehen sind würdet ihr am ehesten mit "das ist unfertig!"-Hinweis versehen? Konkreter als "alles irgendwie" - was ist am unfertigsten oder wirkt so? Vor allem visuell prominente Dinge wie Charakter-Design, aber auch Menüs und deren Styles.
Wie viele Leute arbeiten an dem Projekt und an welchen Aspekten wird gearbeitet oder nicht gearbeitet? Was sind kurz- und langfristig die Prioritäten? Im nächsten Monat, im nächsten Jahr, bis zur Fertigstellung (whenever)?
Welches "Feeling" soll das Spiel am Ende vermitteln?
Welche anderen Werke, ob Spiel, Film oder Roman, haben Inspiration geliefert und was soll quasi das Ergebnis werden? Ein bodenständigeres Herr der Ringe zum Beispiel? Ein kinderfreundlicheres The Witcher? Da geht es nicht um Vergleichbarkeit, auch nicht um das Gameplay, sondern um den Stil - zur Einordnung, was ich mir vorstellen darf, was das Ziel ist. Emotions and Stuff.

Ganz konkret: Was wollt ihr besser machen als andere? Welche Probleme anderer Spiele wollt ihr lösen? Das "wie" ist jetzt erstmal unwichtiger als das "was" - ihr wollt vielleicht auch nicht alles verraten, solltet ihr auch nicht. Anders gefragt: Wie und womit möchtet ihr Spielern das Spiel schmackhaft machen?
Wer seid ihr? IT-Menschen? Schonmal Games geschaffen? Fantasy-Fans?
Falls zu intrusive, gern auch per PN beantworten - oder auch nicht, wenn ihr nicht wollt. 😛
Das waren jetzt "nur" die ersten, die mir spontan eingefallen sind.


----------



## Batze (12. Februar 2021)

Desardh schrieb:


> Falls zu intrusive, gern auch per PN beantworten - oder auch nicht, wenn ihr nicht wollt.


Also so einige Antworten hätte ich hier gerne gesehen von den Entwicklern.

Nebenbei:
Einen schönen Katalog hast du da Top präsentiert.


----------



## Donselm (20. Februar 2021)

Oh je - nun habe ich einen ganzen Aufsatz geschrieben und leider irgendwas in der Formatierung zerschossen. Nun gut auf ein Neues!


----------



## Donselm (20. Februar 2021)

Ziel: Kommerzielles Projekt oder rein kreative Selbstverwirklichung? Gern eine ambitionierte, nicht bodenständig-zurückhaltende Antwort, die tatsächlich auch einen Wunsch widerspiegelt. Das ist wichtig für's Feedback, da unterschiedliche Schwerpunkte.
Also ich sags mal so – es war an sich schon immer mein Traum ein Spiel zu entwickeln. Habe schon an vielen Hobby Projekten verteilt über mein Ganzes Leben mitgewirkt. Der Ganz große Traum wäre es ein Gamestudie zu gründen. Dafür braucht man aber eine finanzielle Grundlage. Die Hoffnung ist, dieses Spiel trägt dazu bei – zumindest soweit, dass man eventuell im „realen Job“ auf 80% runterfahren kann. Aber ob das klappt :>. Aber einen festen Künstler einstellen zu können wäre schon Gold wert :>.

​
Habt ihr schon einen Plan zurechtgelegt oder habt es im Hinterkopf, um zu erreichen, was ihr erreichen wollt?
Wir haben zumindest schon eine Firma gegründet und haben eine Steampage. https://store.steampowered.com/app/1515020/Kingsblood/ - Also zumindest meinen wirs ernst . Aber ob uns das hilft, dass Leute auch Spass am Spiel haben und aufs Spiel überhaupt aufmerksam werden – wer weiß J.


Wer ist die Zielgruppe? Primär. Rollenspieler? Strategen?
Ja auf jeden Fall. Das ist an sich genau die Zielgruppe.

​
Wer soll sekundär am besten noch mitgenommen werden? Casuals? Puzzle-Fans?
Ich denke Leute die Spass an Aufbauspielen und Progression haben. Also Charakterentwicklung, Forschungstrees, Collectables, Aufbau der eigenen Basis usw.. Könnte mir also gut vorstellen, dass so der Casual-Sims spieler so ein Spiel auch genießen könnte.


Gibt es eine Roadmap? Welche Features, Umfang, technisches Level an Qualität soll erreicht werden? Mindestens, aber auch im besten Fall.
Ja gibt es auf jeden Fall. Wir arbeiten jetzt gerade sehr hart auf ein Minimal Lovable Product hin – also so dass man mal die ersten 20 Runden am Stück spielen kann. Polishen wollen wir eher so iterativ, und so lange eben der Atem hält. Im Besten Fall würde ich gerne vorallem noch den Kampf etwas schicker und geschmeidiger hinbekommen. Mit der Ästhetik der Welt bin ich an scih schon ganz happy.


Welche Dinge, die aktuell in den Videos zu sehen sind würdet ihr am ehesten mit "das ist unfertig!"-Hinweis versehen? Konkreter als "alles irgendwie" - was ist am unfertigsten oder wirkt so? Vor allem visuell prominente Dinge wie Charakter-Design, aber auch Menüs und deren Styles.
Also es ist vieles schon noch sehr unfertig. Ich würde sagen die Dungeons sind noch „greislig“ – da geht sicher noch viel mehr. Aber wenn man die Videos schaut sieht man denke ich, dass wir nach und nach viele der UIs die wir ja erstmal vorallem technisch einführen, nun auch visuell überarbeiten. Aber das polishen kostet natürlich viel Zeit.




Wie viele Leute arbeiten an dem Projekt und an welchen Aspekten wird gearbeitet oder nicht gearbeitet? Was sind kurz- und langfristig die Prioritäten? Im nächsten Monat, im nächsten Jahr, bis zur Fertigstellung (whenever)?
Also wir sind zu dritt. Jetzt gerade arbeiten wir wie gesagt vorallem auf den Prototypen und einen Trailer hin. Aber ganz ehrlich – wenn der steht, dann ist der Rest an sich nurnoch content und fluff. Also die Kernsysteme stehen dann. Das macht mich schon happy. Ich hoffe, dass wir zum Ende des Jahres weitestgehend durch sind – aber mal schaun :>.


Welches "Feeling" soll das Spiel am Ende vermitteln?
Welche anderen Werke, ob Spiel, Film oder Roman, haben Inspiration geliefert und was soll quasi das Ergebnis werden? Ein bodenständigeres Herr der Ringe zum Beispiel? Ein kinderfreundlicheres The Witcher? Da geht es nicht um Vergleichbarkeit, auch nicht um das Gameplay, sondern um den Stil - zur Einordnung, was ich mir vorstellen darf, was das Ziel ist. Emotions and Stuff.

Ich würde mir wünschen, dass man am Ende der Hauptkampagne ergriffen und gerührt ist. Die Ereignise der Story sind schon sehr düster und das Ende bittersüß (soviel Spoiler schonmal). Inspiration lieferte sicher Game of Thrones aber auch das Mittelalter und chirstliche + nordische Mythologie. Ich freue mich tatsächlich sehr, wenn die ersten Spieler die Story erleben dürfen. Eines unserer Stretch Goals ist es übrigens die komplette Kampgane zu vertonen. Das haben wir mal testweiße fürs Intro gemacht. Da bekomme ich selber Gänsehaut.


Ganz konkret: Was wollt ihr besser machen als andere? Welche Probleme anderer Spiele wollt ihr lösen? Das "wie" ist jetzt erstmal unwichtiger als das "was" - ihr wollt vielleicht auch nicht alles verraten, solltet ihr auch nicht. Anders gefragt: Wie und womit möchtet ihr Spielern das Spiel schmackhaft machen?
Naja wir haben kein Budgte, wir sind alle voll Berufs tätig – wir können sicher nicht mit AAA-Grafiken brillieren. Aber wir sind alle drei passionierte Gamer und ich möchte einfach ein Spiel machen dass ich selber genießen würde. Und für mich sind ausgefeilte Spielmechaniken, eine hohe Spieltiefe, Wiederspielbarkeit, skalierbarer Anspruch (auch bis extrem schwer), Progression und Aufbaue wichtige Dinge. Also ja – an sich ist es wirklich die Vielzahl an miteinander abgestimmten Mechaniken die uns schon finde ich besonders machen. Ich glaube da gehen wir schon deutlich über das normale Indie Game hinaus. Nur was die Grafik angeht müssen wir eben wie gesagt Abstriche machen leider.


Wer seid ihr? IT-Menschen? Schonmal Games geschaffen? Fantasy-Fans?
Ja richtig geraten. Und witziger weise ist unsere Rollenverteilung im Team auch mehr oder minder entsprechend unseren Berufen. Ich selber koordiniere im wahren Leben IT-Projekte. Also Plane, leite ein Team, darf kreativ sein. Genau das selbe mache ich in kingsblood. Der zweite Dev von uns ist im Systemarchitekt. Er hat quasi die Struktur unseres Spieles aufgebaut. Also auch wieder sehr nah an dem was er im echten Leben tut. Unser dritter Dev ist ein Datascientist und kümmert sich um die richtig kniffligen Dinge. Pathfinding, Algorithmik, mathematische Probleme usw.. Das das so gut passt war aber tatsächlich mehr Zufall – einen der beiden kenne ich seit meiner Schulzeit – also 20 Jahre+, den anderen 10 Jahre +. Beides zwei meiner besten Freunde. Inzwischen sind die beiden, auch wenn sie sich vor dem Projekt noch nicht kannten, ebenfalls befreundet. Das macht mich sehr glücklich J.

Falls zu intrusive, gern auch per PN beantworten - oder auch nicht, wenn ihr nicht wollt. 😛
Das waren jetzt "nur" die ersten, die mir spontan eingefallen sind.

Ach was J. Freue mich doch, wenn es mal etwas Interesse gibt. Das motiviert uns sehr!
Und nach dem Aufsatz den ich gerade geschrieben habe auch unser neustes Update 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vLi7yzGdPYA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. Februar 2021)

Donselm schrieb:


> Also ich sags mal so ....



Alles, danke für die Antworten! Das hilft auf jeden Fall zur Einordnung - insbesondere, welche Maßstäbe angesetzt werden sollten, wenn es darum geht, ein kommerzielles Projekt zu schaffen. Und die Maßstäbe sind natürlich deutlich, deutlich höher als bei einem reinen Hobbyprojekt - logischerweise. 

Die größte Herausforderung (unabhängig von der Qualität) wird es in der heutigen Gaming-Landschaft sein, Aufmerksamkeit zu generieren. Das wird enorm viel Arbeit und da muss sich jemand bei euch eindringlich mit Game-Marketing und PR beschäftigen, der zur Not auch stückweit kompensieren kann, was das Spiel nicht an Ansprüchen von Gamern erfüllt, die auch bei Indie-Games wahlweise hohe Gesamtqualität (aktuelles Beispiel: Valheim) und/ODER ein hohes Maß an Originalität (aktuelles Beispiel: Phasmophobia) erwarten. Selbst wenn es keine AAA-Grafik bietet, was es nicht muss, so muss das Art Design aber zumindest stimmig sein.

An Ambition und Entwicklertalent fehlt es bei euch scheinbar nicht, deshalb wird es kommunikativ umso wichtiger sein, mehr als nur das Offensichtliche und Minimum zu tun, um Leute anzusprechen und zu gewinnen. Das aber natürlich zusätzlich zu der Qualität, die ich an der Stelle noch nicht beurteilen kann und möchte. Sobald ich dazu komme, schaue ich auch mal in die Updates rein und werde dann gern mal ein paar Gedanken los.


----------



## Donselm (25. Februar 2021)

Hey, also grundsätzlich schonmal danke für das Interesse. Und ja, ich gebe Dir recht - Marketing ist echt wichtig.
Das Problem bei so "null"-finanzierten Projekten wie unserem ist, dass wir quasi all unsere Freizeit in das Spiel stecken und es echt schwer fällt daneben noch hochqualitative Devlogs usw. zu erstellen. Schon zu einem gewissen Grad mühsam :>. Aber naja, der Traum stirbt zuletzt. Würde mich natürlich über jedes weitere Feedback freuen - wir müssen schon viel Disziplin aufwenden, und ich denke jede Rückmeldung aus der Community treibt uns an - gibt auch oft gute Gedankenstöße (so lang sie nicht zu vernichtend ist ).

Nun ja, wie dem auch sei. Es gibt auch wieder ein neues Video wo es diesmal um DungeonBiomes geht - also umfangreiche Maps die wir zerstückeln um darauf eine Vielzahl von Kampfscenen zu kreieren.:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_GgV_LwwTCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Donselm (5. März 2021)

Wieder eine Woche vergangen und wieder ein kleines Update. Diesmal die dunklen Gemächer einer verlassenen(?) Burg.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0wNJj1Dk5j0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Batze (5. März 2021)

Schade das deine Videos nicht auf Deutsch sind.
Ich kann ja voll verstehen das du das alles in der Sprache rüberbringst die aktuell ist in der IT, aber ein Deutsches Team mit Deutschen Entwicklern und hier im Forum auch Deutsch.
Leider ist mein eigenes Englisch eher Mies und muss da immer ausschalten, weil ich es nicht wirklich verstehe.
Und ich bezweifle mal das ihr wenn ihr eure Videos nur in Englisch rüberbringt eine Größere Basis für Euer Projekt findet.
Und niemals vergessen, Deutschland ist nicht gerade ein kleiner Spielemarkt, eher im Gegenteil, gerade auch für gewisse Genre. Das scheinen viele, ganz viele zu vergessen.
Schade.

PS: Und jetzt komm mir bitte kein Dummer (nicht du natürlich) mit dem Argument, dann lern doch Englisch. Mit meinen 57 Jahren brauch ich das nicht mehr speziell zu lernen, ich bin bisher Top ohne zurecht gekommen auch in der IT.


----------



## Donselm (19. März 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Schade das deine Videos nicht auf Deutsch sind.
> Ich kann ja voll verstehen das du das alles in der Sprache rüberbringst die aktuell ist in der IT, aber ein Deutsches Team mit Deutschen Entwicklern und hier im Forum auch Deutsch.
> Leider ist mein eigenes Englisch eher Mies und muss da immer ausschalten, weil ich es nicht wirklich verstehe.
> Und ich bezweifle mal das ihr wenn ihr eure Videos nur in Englisch rüberbringt eine Größere Basis für Euer Projekt findet.
> ...



Also, ich hätte durchaus Lust auch mal deutsche Videos zu machen und wir werden das Spiel wohl auf deutsch lokalisieren. Aber mal schaun.
Abgesehen davon haben wir aber mal wieder ein neues Video (leider dann doch auf englisch). Haben hier eines unserer Langzeit Projekte endlich abgeschlossen. Unser Soul System





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0lGpJcBYWwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Donselm (27. März 2021)

Und mal wieder mehr was fürs Auge. Das entstehen einer kleinen Waldlandschaft




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rflkwp_HLFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Donselm (2. April 2021)

Langsam nähern wir uns einer spielbaren Demo. Ein paar Dinge müssen jedoch noch entwickelt und gepolished werden. Diese Woche haben wir uns vorallem mit der "City-Selektion" beschäftigt.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qh5x_BDfTIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Donselm (16. April 2021)

Mal wieder ein kleines Update bezüglich der Dungeons




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XsoD75ceM2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Donselm (22. April 2021)

Halli hallo,

hatte diese Woche Urlaub - nicht um wegzufahren, sondern um kräftig am Spiel weiterzuarbeiten. Insbesondere, nachdem das Dungeon System schon ganz gut funktioniert, haben wir versucht das ganze nun auch etwas aufzuhübschen. Finde es ist auch ganz gut soweit gelungen .





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E_2EFEkDvsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Zybba (23. April 2021)

Habt ihr schon mal versucht, den hellen UI Elementen eine Textur zu verpassen?
Kann ja was simples sein, wie Risse, Marmorierung etc...
Könnte hier evtl. gut aussehen.


----------



## Donselm (27. April 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon mal versucht, den hellen UI Elementen eine Textur zu verpassen?
> Kann ja was simples sein, wie Risse, Marmorierung etc...
> Könnte hier evtl. gut aussehen.


Ja da haben wir sogar drüber nachgedacht. Eventuell Pergament Textur an den hellen Stellen. Das haben uns auch schon ein paar Andere Leute gesagt. Eventuell schaun wir uns auch mal nach einem Asset Set um für hübschere Kanten etc.


----------



## Donselm (20. Mai 2021)

Mal wieder ein kleiner Post! Haben mal etwas Voice Acting in unser Game einfließen lassen. Finde die Kämpfe sind dadurch deutlich lebendiger. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5K2_kkXc3BM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Donselm (9. Juli 2021)

Es ist eine Weile her, aber diesmal habe ich ein paar alte Kreaturen die wir bereits in Unity importiert hatten in das Spiel geladen und mit etwas Code hinterlegt:

[VIDEO]



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bSGw4O-PIkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Donselm (9. Oktober 2021)

Eine Weile ist es her! Aber wir waren nicht faul und haben ein paar neue coole Features implementiert!




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rykf9TUKf0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

